# Eurofighter Typhoon and P-51D



## sunny91 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for report my mistake.

Sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2007)

This is an F-15E and a P-51D taken at RAF Lakenheath.

Good video sunny.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2007)

Holyshit! Did you see the taildrag maneuver at the end? Surely that is software limited in the flight controls. How the hell could he keep AOA that smooth without flightcontrol software limits that just allow the pilot to yank full aft stick and let the computer do the work. The thrust nozzles were inches from scraping. I've never seen that maneuver before from any aircraft. Anybody else? Is it just the F-15E that has this flight control capability?


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, that is pretty impressive. What's its purpose?


----------



## Glider (Dec 5, 2007)

To scare the maintanence crew who would have to fix it if he misjudged things.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 5, 2007)

Weird. He lands rampant.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 5, 2007)

pretty cool a 20 million dollar wheelie machine great vid sunny. the control that pilot has is awesome, i wonder how he could judge the distance from the tail to the ground do they have a rear facing camera or something?


----------

